# dump: restore from smb mountpoint (NAS) does not work?!



## msteiner (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,

I dump on an SMB share on a terastation NAS, this works. But when I want to use restore he claims about the blocksize and I am unable to use the dumpfile.


```
$ restore -i -f _dev_ad0s1a-0
bad block size 16644
```

When I copy the file to local, it works. I also tried to play around with some blocksizes; doesn't change anything. I want to restore a file from a 44gb dumpfile, and I don't have so much space left on the server, so I can't copy the file to the server :-(


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2011)

What block size was used when the dump was created?  Was the -a option used?


----------



## msteiner (Mar 15, 2011)

jupp, here are my args:


```
-a -C 32 -L -u
```

Okay, I rerun my script and I see:


```
DUMP: Cache 32 MB, blocksize = 65536
```

Okay, I try:


```
$ restore -b 65536 -i -f /smb/backup-ts01/srv-rcn04.intra.red-cat.de/_dev_ad0s1e-0
restore >
```

Okay, sometimes it is THAT easy, that you can't see it by yourself. Thanks dude for that little hint.


----------



## jgillich (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the exact same problem:

```
# restore -i -b 10 -f root0
bad block size 16644
```

This is how I created it: `# dump -0uLa -f /mnt/backup/root0 /`. According to dump's manpage, the default blocksize is 10, so it should work. I also access them over an SMB mount; doing the same from the internal disk does actually work.

I guess this is a bug in or something?


----------

